# hows the bunny hunting been



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

hows the bunny hunting been I havent had a chance to get out yet just wondering if you have seen alot of them


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

been doing pretty good in ne ohio little dry on fri and sat dogs had to really work we got 16 in five days


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

my dad has been doing decent not great but not bad down in S.E. ohio... he has about 10 acres that he hunts (the best he has to hunt) and in a few hours he gets about 5 hairs .,.. probably the best hunting in the area that i have been with him at... he dont carry a gun at all he just runs his dogs...


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

im ready to go ive been bow hunting pretty heavy and already took a big doe so now i need a break from sitting up in a tree. i want to try hunting the beach city wildlife area on sunday but i am not sure if where i want to go is open to hunting. i want to hunt back behind the dam but im not sure where the restricted area ends and the public area begins. if any of you guys has ever hunted there let me know please thanks.


----------

